# SIG 2022 an Academy only gun??



## stevepa (May 14, 2012)

Is the Sig 2022 an Academy Stores Only gun? 

This is what the Asst Manager at AJC Guns in Katy, Tx told me. I wanted to make sure I understood what he said, and repeated it. In my naivete, I asked him if that would affect resale value, and he said Yes. 

I ended up buying a different gun there, but it still makes me furious that I was flat out lied to. 

I guess I should have remembered that I had seen the Sig advertised all over the net, but I guess he convinced me I was wrong.

Anyway, just my experience for what it is worth.

Steve.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The 2022 is available through may retailers. Now it is possible that they had a special run made with some non standard features, but I doubt it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you are correct as I bought mine from LGS several years ago....JJ


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Who ever told you that don't know his ass from his elbow. The 2022 can be purchased through any dealer.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The US Army bought 5000 of them........JJ


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

This is why I never ask questions about a gun at the big box stores. Most of the people working there are only there for the paycheck and have no idea what they are selling. Sometimes it is fun to ask questions just to see what type of response you'll get.


----------



## billy396 (Jan 28, 2012)

@Jrags, you couldn't be more right. I've heard so much BS told to buyers at gun stores that I couldn't begin to list it. It seems like a reputable shop would hire people who really know guns and aren't afraid to ask someone else if they don't know the true answer to a question. What I've seen is a bunch of 'weekend warrior' types who actually believe that they know everything, while spouting off the worst info I've ever heard. If you want the facts, ask around at shooting ranges and internet forums. The larger forums usually have enough members that the older, more experienced people will catch the BS. As far as the SIG 2022, they're like every other SIG as far as availability. I have the precursor model 2340 and I still love it after about 10 years.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jrags said:


> This is why I never ask questions about a gun at the big box stores. Most of the people working there are only there for the paycheck and have no idea what they are selling. Sometimes it is fun to ask questions just to see what type of response you'll get.


I agree 100%. Some of the people that work the gun counters at the big box stores are usually wanna-be gun guys who are not as gun savvy as they think they are. Some of the things I have heard over the years was amazing.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Theres about 50 different dealers on gunbroker right now! Now like others have posted they may have a special configuration 2022 as was my case when mine came with a factory sig rail lazer. Any way you put it the 2022 is a nice lower cost sig!


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I've seen many at the dealers around me.


----------

